# Mini poodles in FL



## suntea (May 27, 2010)

Hello everyone. Looking for a miniature poodle breeder in Florida. I'm in the Tampa area and we'd like to meet the pup first. 

We want a female and are open to color; we currently have an 8 year old red girl. Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Suntea, love your handle. You might reach out to your Florida Poodle Club breeder referral contacts who would be found here Tampa Bay Poodle Club, Inc. and here 
Poodles, Orlando Poodle Club,Inc Events and Officers . Chances are you may get referrrals here, too. I'm on the other coast, so can't help much. Good luck and let us know how your search goes.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't have a ton of info on Minis because we have a Standard, but I have seen a Karadale mini that was beautiful, and I've heard good things about them. Karadale is in Weirsdale, FL I think. No idea how often they have litters, but they might be worth a shot. If they don't have upcoming litters planned, they may know other breeders that do.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, glad you joined us! Good luck in your search. Contact your local Poodle clubs and go to some dogs shows in your area. You will get to meet some dogs and owners/breeders.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

calisa in venice florida is the one i've heard of for reds. their website says first contact by phone call. makes sense to me, but that's all i know about them.


----------

